# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Julie Shah

## Airicist

Leader of Interactive Robotics Group

Personal webpage - about.me/julie.shah

people.csail.mit.edu/julie_a_shah

facebook.com/julie.shah

twitter.com/julie_a_shah

Projects:

Book "What To Expect When You're Expecting Robots: The Future of Human-Robot Collaboration", Laura Major, Julie Shah, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Welcome Video of Interactive Robotics Groupmov

Published on May 24, 2013

----------


## Airicist

RI Seminar: Julie A. Shah : Integrating Robots into Team-Oriented Environments 

 Streamed live on Feb 21, 2014




> Julie A. Shah
> Assistant Professor, MIT
> 
> February 21, 2014
> 
> Abstract
> Recent advances in computation, sensing, and hardware enable robotics to perform an increasing percentage of traditionally manual tasks in manufacturing. Yet, often the assembly mechanic cannot be removed entirely from the process. This provides new economic motivation to explore opportunities where assembly mechanics and industrial robots may work in close physical collaboration. In this talk, I present adaptive work-sharing and scheduling algorithms to collaborate with industrial robots on two levels: one-to-one human robot teamwork, and factory-level sequencing and scheduling of human and robotic tasks. I discuss our recent work developing adaptive control methods that incorporate high-level, person-specific planning and execution mechanisms to promote predictable, convergent team behavior. We apply human factors modeling coupled with statistical methods for planning and control to derive quantitative methods for assessing the quality and convergence of learnt teaming models, and to perform risk-sensitive robot control on the production line. I also discuss computationally efficient methods for coordinating human and robotic sequencing and scheduling at the factory-level. Tight integration of human workers and robotic resources involves complex dependencies. Even relatively small increases in process time variability lead to schedule inefficiencies and performance degradation. Our methods allow fast, dynamic computation of robot tasking and scheduling to respond to people working and coordinating in shared physical space, and provide real-time guarantees that schedule deadlines and other operational constraints will be met.
> 
> Speaker Biography
> Julie Shah is an Assistant Professor in the Department of Aeronautics & Astronautics and leads the Interactive Robotics Group of the Computer Science & Artificial Intelligence Laboratory. Shah received her SB (2004) and SM (2006)from the Department of Aeronautics and Astronautics at MIT, and her PhD (2010) in Autonomous Systems from MIT. Before joining the faculty, she worked at Boeing Research and Technology on robotics applications for aerospace manufacturing. She has developed innovative methods for enabling fluid human-robot teamwork in time-critical, safety-critical domains, ranging from manufacturing to surgery to space exploration. Her group draws on expertise in artificial intelligence, human factors, and systems engineering to develop interactive robots that emulate the qualities of effective human team members to improve the efficiency of human-robot teamwork. This work was recognized by the Technology Review as one of the 10 Breakthrough Technologies of 2013, and has received international recognition in the form of best paper awards and nominations from the International Conference on Automated Planning and Scheduling, the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics, the IEEE/ACM International Conference on Human-Robot Interaction, and the International Symposium on Robotics.

----------


## Airicist

Engineering Intelligent Machine Teammates | Julie Shah | TEDxCambridge

Published on Oct 21, 2015




> Humans versus robots; man verses his own creation. It’s one of the most well-explored power struggles we know of. And as robots increasingly become part of our daily lives, it’s one that is only gaining ground in our social consciousness. We’ve heard both sides of the debate, from those claiming robots can help us to others saying they’ll lead to our own demise. But what if the conversation didn’t rely on this “us versus them” binary? How could, for example, people and robots work together as a team to solve problems? The collaboration between people and robots can be improved upon, but the first step is moving away from making this an either/or choice. To do this, we need to be more comfortable with the machines we’d work with – we need to trust that they’ll do the right thing. We need build better machines that can reverse engineer the human mind, understand our behavior, and jump in seamlessly as a team member to shore up our weaknesses.
> 
> Julie Shah is an Associate Professor in the Department of Aeronautics and Astronautics at MIT and leads the Interactive Robotics Group of the Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory. Shah received her SB and SM from the Department of Aeronautics and Astronautics at MIT, and her PhD in Autonomous Systems from MIT. Before joining the faculty, she worked at Boeing Research and Technology on robotics applications for aerospace manufacturing. She has developed innovative methods for enabling fluid human-robot teamwork in time-critical, safety-critical domains, ranging from manufacturing to surgery to space exploration. Her group draws on expertise in artificial intelligence, human factors, and systems engineering to develop interactive robots that emulate the qualities of effective human team members to improve the efficiency of human-robot teamwork.

----------

